

73-Year Old Librarian Has Been Donating All Earnings To The Poor For 30 Years - dhimant
http://www.thebetterindia.com/12607/man-donated-every-rupee-earned-help-poor-kalyanasundaram-librarian/

======
jbogp
"The International Biographical Centre, Cambridge, has honoured him as ‘one of
the noblest of the world’."

The International Biographical Centre is a notorious scam.. you can simply pay
a few hundred $ to get your name in the "outstanding intellectuals of the 21st
century" [1]

Just because it's in Cambridge doesn't mean it's good.

[http://consumerwatchdogbw.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/internation...](http://consumerwatchdogbw.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/international-
biographical-centre-more.html)

~~~
dhimant
Thanks for sharing this. It did indeed cross our minds that such a award
sounds dubious (just by its title!). We've removed its reference. The other
awards he has won are genuine and verified by us.

